# motorized decoy's



## LAbrownie (Sep 28, 2002)

What are the state regulations on the use of motorized decoy's?


----------



## crete (Oct 6, 2002)

There are no restrictions on the use of motorized decoys in North Dakota.


----------



## boozer (Sep 26, 2002)

Where can you get batteries for a robo-duck, does anyone know?

SHOOT STRAIGHT AND SAVE SOME FOR THE ROOKIES!!!!!


----------



## dogbert (Sep 27, 2002)

I needed a wing assembly for mine and I looked on the internet. Found what I needed but it's back-ordered. Apparently, broken wings are a pretty common problem for mine - The Flambeau Skyscraper. But they were able to send me a new stand in five days. Don't know if that is fast enough for you to have it before your next hunt, but you can find almost anything by just searching for the name of your deke and including 'warranty'.

By the way, MN is doing research on the effectiveness of these things. I had a hell of a hunt last week with mine. There were tons of ducks flying around and I got what I needed to decoy in. Then the battery died... Guess what - the ducks continued to fly but they didn't want anything to do with my spread. Flew right on by out of range.


----------



## crete (Oct 6, 2002)

Probably wouldnt decoy because of all those minnesota skybusters! When are the ND hunters ever going to get over this. I am a MN hunter and take offense to your comment at bottom.


----------



## dogbert (Sep 27, 2002)

I should change that, but let me explain. I'm from MN. I quit hunting geese in my area because there are a lot of fields hunted around me and there was a lot of long distance shooting going on. All they managed to do was make sure nobody else got a shot.

All the same, I'll change my closing.


----------



## crete (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks, actually I used to live in North Dakota but now live in Minnesota. Am going back up this Thursday to hunt around Oakes area. I started using a robo duck last year and think it definitely makes a difference. Use in in slough and field. Hoping to get into some nice mallards next weekend. Good Luck


----------



## dogbert (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm going up Friday and I'm going to try to field hunt more than water shoot. I have a question. I bought two duck and two geese windsocks that are similar to flags but stand on poles. I'm wondering if I'm falling for another decoy gimmick or if this will help by adding more movement to the dekes. Any comments?

Good luck on your outing.


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 21, 2002)

Which motorized decoys are the best and most durable?


----------



## woody (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey guys....hope its Ok for a Colorado hunter to reply on your ND site but can't find any sites about CO. I bought a MOJO this year. I have hunted 6 tiems this year with 1 -2 guys each time. We've shot 45 ducks with 27 of them mallard greenheads and 8 canadains.(all locals of course) (Trust me we should of had more but we are all bad shots I guess. I definately belive in the MOJO. I purchased the one with the factory remote. It works from nearly 100 yards away and have not had a problem with the battery yet. The birds are coming right into it. One weekend I hunted with 1 MOJO and 1 Lucky duck. The Lucky duck is a little smaller and the wings seem to move a little faster...but no remote. Either way, they both seemed to produce. We hunt a lake that usually has some good pressure and we definately had the advantage. Good luck out there...Let me know when those northerns start moving through...
Thanks, Woody


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

just curious, what exactly is a canadian duck?


----------



## woody (Oct 24, 2002)

Those Canadian ducks are tough to find! Sorry...didn't realize that we couldn't talk about the geese here. They kinda go hand in hand with the duck hunting here. Not a lot of potholes and sloughs like you guys in ND talk about.


----------

